# Control Dust in Basement Remodel



## Siamese (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi...newbie here. I'm going to start an 1100 sq. ft. basement finish in our new condo real soon. Is totally unfinished at this time. 

I'm going to seal off access to the upstairs with a temporary door to avoid dust upstairs. 

There are what appear to be a couple cold air returns in the basement that I figure will suck in dust and distribute it throughout my house (I'm in Michigan and it's cold out, so the furnace will be operating during my project). 

My first thought is to tape a furnace filter over the cold air returns to avoid dust intake (sawdust and drywall dust). 

Also plan to hook my chop saw to a shop vac. Ditto for sanders. When I get to the drywall, I can hook my sander to a shop vac and put a box fan in a basement window to exhaust.

With all that said, does anyone have any other tips for keeping the dust out of the upstairs or does that about cover it? Thanks.


----------



## wfischer (Dec 29, 2007)

The only thing I'd suggest here is to make sure the furnace filters you use are high filtration, and maybe use 2 filters on each intake. And check them often, if you've got that much airflow through there. I'd imagine they'll need changing or cleaning frequently.


----------



## timthetoolman (Oct 5, 2007)

Drywall dust is very fine. I personally do not believe that a standard furnace filter would catch a substantial amount of it. I have seen it cake inside furnaces however. I recommend you replace the filter in your furnace quite frequently throughout the process, it does trap some. And when i know i am going to be alot of sanding i do block of cold air returns and vents completely. Careful when choosing the shop-vac or filter. Some of them blow drywall dust out the other end as quickly as it can suck it in. Many filters are available that specifically state for drywall. I have had personal success with Gore filters which claim to catch 99.7%of drywall dust. Hope this helps. I have taken many lunch breaks looking like a snowman from this stuff 

And my friend - wear a mask!!! A good one!!! Your facial tissues will thank you


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

http://www.toolbarn.com/product/delta/AP200/


----------



## teachtech (Feb 2, 2008)

*I can relate*

It is good you are thinking about dust! I have been working on my basement for a long time and the dust has given me a bad case of sinisus. I did not care about dust control being that it is the basement and nobody is down there right now but it got to me. You can even track the dust around your whole house. Try to take off your shoes or use a mat to wipe the dust off before you go upstairs. Have fun!


----------

